# Newbie saying Hi!



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi All! 
Just dropped by to say Hi as a new member to this forum, having previously been a bit of a 'lurker!'

Currently driving a MK1 TT Cabrio in the beautiful Pelikanblau/Kingfisher Blue, hoping to eventually upgrade to either a TTRS cabrio or a TTS! 

Having a few issues with my TT at the moment which I will post in the appropriate section!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi MissNat, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------

